# carte airport



## Funkry (7 Janvier 2010)

bonsoir

je viens d'acquérir une carte airport extrem que je viens de mettre dans mon power pc g5. celui-ci la reconnait sans souci. je suis en 10.4.11 pour l'os.
je suis abonné freebox dégroupé avec une freebox hd v5.

mon souci est que je n'arrive pas à me connecter en wifi et aucun réseau n'apparait.
30 minutes de hot line Apple + Free et toujours le même souci
je ne vois aucun réseau 
si l'un d'entre vous peut m'apporter de l'aide je suis preneur
cdlt


----------



## r e m y (7 Janvier 2010)

Est-ce que l'antenne Airport a été reliée à la carte Airport Extreme?
De mémoire, il me semble que les PowerMac G5 avaient une antenne Airport sous forme d'un petit bitoniau blanc en forme de T qui devait se brancher à l'arrière du boitier de l'Unité centrale.

Sans antenne, la carte Airport ne capte rien.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Janvier 2010)

Je confirme r e m y (ca fait 2 fois aujourd'hui ), cette chose était livrée avec les PM G5 : j'en ai un à mon bureau et cette "antenne" rangée soigneusement dans mon armoire.


----------



## Funkry (9 Janvier 2010)

j'en ai commandé une !!
je l'installe et je reviens vers vous pour vous dire si c'est bien çà
bon week


----------



## Funkry (13 Janvier 2010)

je viens de recevoir mon antenne ça marche nickel

A++


----------



## hds (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour, savez-vous s'il est possible d'acheter l'antenne uniquement ? Par une fausse manoeuvre en bougeant la tour, la mienne a été cassée..:hein:


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2010)

Ben, dans le message # Funkry dit bien qu'il vient de l'acheter, non 
Peut être sur eBay


----------



## hds (8 Février 2010)

En effet, j'avais mal compris je croyais qu'il parlait de la carte aussi..donc oui ça doit pouvoir se trouver. Je vais essayer à l'Apple store sait-on jamais..


----------



## doc'oc (3 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'avais le même problème... plus d'antenne WiFi sur mon G5.
J'ai donc branché une clé WiFi D-link mais ça prends un port USB sur la machine et c'est moche.
Je pars donc en chasse d'une nouvelle antenne, qui se trouve assez facilement sur e-bay mais bon sur le principe, pas envie d'en acheter une... Alors je me dis que je dois pouvoir bricoler un truc. Je le fais... et miracle... ça marche 

Bilan de l'opération : moins de 1 cts d'


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2010)

doc'oc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avais le même problème... plus d'antenne WiFi sur mon G5.
> J'ai donc branché une clé WiFi D-link mais ça prends un port USB sur la machine et c'est moche.
> ...




Fabriques-en en série et mets les en vente à 5 Euros pièce! C'est la fortune assurée!


----------



## doc'oc (3 Mars 2010)

Remarque avec un rouleau de fil de fer gainé... puis une antenne à 5&#8364; pièce y a pas plus rentable

En fait il s'agit que de ça... 

1 Prendre un fil de fer gainé, environ 10 cm (celui qui me rend fou quand je dois déballer les jouets de mes enfants par exemple)

2 Dénuder une extrémité

3 Insérer la partie dénudée dans le trou du port antenne

4 Activer airport et rechercher les réseaux

5 Se dire que Steeve est un malin... mais là encore j'invente rien

Voilà un petit tuto tout bête pour remplacer une antenne T de PowerMac G5


----------



## Invité (3 Mars 2010)

Il y avait le cintre à l'époque de la TV analogique.
Ca marchait bien aussi !


----------



## doc'oc (4 Mars 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Il y avait le cintre à l'époque de la TV analogique.
> Ca marchait bien aussi !



Oui c'est vrai 
C'est d'ailleurs en y pensant que je le suis dis que ça devrait fonctionner aussi avec la carte airport... Et je ne me suis pas trompé.


----------

